# Cravings



## ab canuck (Nov 28, 2018)

Well I have been craving a fattie for awhile, It's been since July ish since I made one last and seeing a few recent posts has had me craving even more. Well took out all the ingredients and decided we are having a spin on taco flavored fatties tonight and feeding the crews at the same time. 
  Started the bacon weave






 Finished and seasoned the bacon weave chipotle chilli pepper and bbq spice.





 Used 1.5# elk burger, seasoned with store bought taco seasoning and onion flakes, mixed in an egg, stuffed into 1 gallon ziploc's and flatened out. Started the stuffing with pepper jack smokies we made this spring.





Finished stuffing with onions, mushrooms and shredded kraft habanero cheese.





Rolled it, Placed it in the bacon weave, then into the smoker to smoke for an hr or so then will turn it up to cook. 





  Smoked cooked and pulled to serve the out going crew. 





 They didn't get to cool as the day crew leaves at 6pm so sliced 1 hot so they could put them in buns and eat on the way home. 





 Set the last 1 aside to cool, Will slice and add the pic when it is done. Thx for looking.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 28, 2018)

I bet that was good . Looks fantastic . Points for the rack brace on the weave .


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 28, 2018)

Those look great, *Like!*


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 28, 2018)

Oh damn, Charlie! And here I sit hungry, thinkin about dinner.
Love how those turned out!
Just beautiful!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 28, 2018)

They look fantastic.   Great bacon weave.


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 28, 2018)

Well done, sure wish mine looked that nice. Oh well as long as the taste is there.. And those look tasty.
Like


----------



## tropics (Nov 29, 2018)

Charlie they look fantastic great job on the weave and cook. POINTS
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 29, 2018)

Really Nice job on those fatties. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 29, 2018)

Definitely some good looking fatties!
Al


----------



## ab canuck (Nov 29, 2018)

The boys were happy and my cravings settled for now.  Thx, everyone for the comments and likes. Appreciated


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 29, 2018)

Awesome looking fatties there guy.

Warren


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 29, 2018)

ABC, YUMMY !!!!!! like


----------



## hardcookin (Nov 29, 2018)

AB they look mighty fine!!


----------



## Alpha Suerte (Jan 22, 2019)

I love the 45* slant bacon weave wrap; that's the most artistic looking fatty I've seen! Is that any particular brand/type of bacon your using?


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 22, 2019)

Alpha Suerte said:


> I love the 45* slant bacon weave wrap; that's the most artistic looking fatty I've seen! Is that any particular brand/type of bacon your using?



 Ha, Ha! You really are new.
Take a pound of Bacon and do the weave. It's a *lot* of fun!
Not too hard once you get it going. And You will amaze yourself. 
Then roll a fatty in the weave, or anything you wish. (Meatloaf?)
Wrappa-burger. Wrappa-Veggie. Have fun with it.
Your Friends and Family will really be impressed!
Bacon! It's not just for Breakfast anymore! 



Just keep it to yourself that you are playing with your meat....


----------



## Alpha Suerte (Jan 22, 2019)

Yeah, I know how to weave bacon. But thanks anyhow, pop.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 22, 2019)

Alpha Suerte said:


> Yeah, I know how to weave bacon. But thanks anyhow, pop.



You're welcome, kid.
It's food, not brain surgery.
Use Home Made Bacon.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 22, 2019)

Alpha Suerte said:


> I love the 45* slant bacon weave wrap; that's the most artistic looking fatty I've seen! Is that any particular brand/type of bacon your using?


Brands are usually a personal choice, or what is on sale or we can afford.
A good number here do make their own bacon.

Most of us use a thin cut of bacon so it'll render out faster, have a good bite through consistency and look good.
Thicker bacon can pose problems along those lines, especially when overlapped.
Even thinner cuts tend to be under cooked/un-rendered where they overlap.
Smoking at higher temps can help with that.

Some people don't use a weave, and instead use single bands to avoid under cooked layers.


----------



## Alpha Suerte (Jan 22, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Brands are usually a personal choice, or what is on sale or we can afford.
> That way with most folks from what I see, a good number do make their own bacon.
> 
> Most of us use a thin cut of bacon so it'll render out faster, have a good bite through consistency and look good.
> ...



Thanks. I usually go with thinner bacon myself, so it's easier to crisp up with a torch after it comes out of the smoker. The OPs pics showed some bigger cuts, so I was curious about what it was. Cheers.


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 23, 2019)

Hi Alpha, Sorry just getting back on, been a hectic month for me.  As Chile said thin bacon for sure. So IMO if your using thin I go the cheapest route, I usually always get the cheap stuff from walmart. I have started doing my own bacon, but I don't do thin cut stuff, Also I only have a 10"slicer so it doesn't always fit and I end up splitting my finished product that we do slice.  Thx. for the like as well. Appreciate it.


----------

